# Yet another Winedor



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Here's a pic as it stands now. Its a complete mess. I can't wait until my chasidor drawers and shelves get here. Edge star 28 with 1lb of HF beads. Two ousts fans (thanks vwaddict!). Think I'm going to need another 1lb of beads. It isn't staying quite high enough on the RH.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahaha. That looks funny. Great stash. Shelves will def. help clean things up a tad.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> Here's a pic as it stands now. Its a complete mess. I can't wait until my chasidor drawers and shelves get here. Edge star 28 with 1lb of HF beads. Two ousts fans (thanks vwaddict!). Think I'm going to need another 1lb of beads. *It isn't staying quite high enough on the RH.*


It's at 70%, how much higher you looking to go?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

scottw said:


> It's at 70%, how much higher you looking to go?


The door was open on that shot and had been opened 2 times right before in order to get some cigar photos. It usually sits between 59-62 when at equilibrium.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing like a little organised chaos. Nice start though. You'll be really glad you bought a wine fridge in about 500 cigars more time. LOL. Wish I had that much room left in mine! But then again, no I dont. :cowboyic9:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

get your temps up to 67-68 and you will most likely see a good gain in RH. More beads never hurt though.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

No way. 

I've seen how you package cigars for shipment... There is no way they live in this chaos under the same ruler that packages them with such care. 

The word "dichotomy" comes to mind.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Lol Chris.

I've almost ordered some cedar trays twice to hold me over until my drawers arrive.


----------

